# 14 inchs of attitude



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

he's a beast nice pics ak


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He looks great AK What are you feeding him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> He looks great AK What are you feeding him?


Thanks Sir-
He mostly see's freeze dried Krill and raw Shrimp-


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, he's chunky. Any idea how old he is?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Man, he's chunky. Any idea how old he is?


Thanks-
No clue on age-
But people tell me that he looks quite old...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hes way overweight .... slim him down


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow beautifull fish, what is it?...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Wow beautifull fish, what is it?...


Old school Trimac/FH...being very little FH though...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you.......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i know what a 14 inch fish looks like smarty pants... slimfast is my recommendation


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Please feel free to show me where my fish is overweight then....

I'm curious...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> View attachment 163674


Yeah the stomach is full of shrimp-







Sorry for feeding well..

The other part-----
Well wait until I get home and post a frontal shot


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Whatever-

You have your opinion I guess----No matter how wrong you are....

He's nice and thick-Period


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yep its just imo


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

cool fish, i wish i kept my flowerhorn


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Mike


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that is a nice classic looking lou han, i dont see much of those anymore. i love that style. how old is he?


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice, I dont think hes over weight at all! 
I made a new mix of food for my fh and chiclids, my P's seem to love it as well
Chiclid sticks
hickory gold colour enhancment
shrimp with shell
krill

Put it all in the grinder until mush, put in a plastick container and compacted it down then put into freezer
i cut it up into little bits the fish go crazy!!

Do you ever give him live feeders? I give one to mine once in a while, if they are too big she just sucks out the eyeballs and the goldfish swims into the sides of the tank, you can see right through the feeders head, its actually very cruel and nasty lol

Cant wait until my flower horn gets that size
Good work beautifuol fish


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ICEE said:


> View attachment 163674


This fish is NOT overweight. The back region you highlighted is pure muscle tone. The stomach region is bulging from a recent feeding wich is not indicative of being obese. 
This is an older fish reigning in all his glory...huge nuchal hump and all!

Nice, AK!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> View attachment 163674


This fish is NOT overweight. The back region you highlighted is pure muscle tone. The stomach region is bulging from a recent feeding wich is not indicative of being obese. 
This is an older fish reigning in all his glory...huge nuchal hump and all!

Nice, AK!!
[/quote]

Thanks Serra-

I let him have his fun was all.......N e one that has a clue on what I got---Knows exactly what It is suppose to look like------And I got a perfect example of one....

Appreciate the kind-But true words


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> View attachment 163697


Who let Perez Hilton get an account?


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

i could only imagine how that guy eats! my lil female wants food every time I walk by the tank and eats at least double the amount of any of my other fish
Awsome fish, starting to watch the fh more than the P's


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> i could only imagine how that guy eats! my lil female wants food every time I walk by the tank and eats at least double the amount of any of my other fish
> Awsome fish, starting to watch the fh more than the P's


It's a sight to see-

Wait until it get bigger......You'll forget about them P's


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats what im afraid of i already want to get another fh which means I would have t get rid of a P bec I have too many fish

but i really want another fh!!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> View attachment 163674


This fish is NOT overweight. The back region you highlighted is pure muscle tone. The stomach region is bulging from a recent feeding wich is not indicative of being obese. 
This is an older fish reigning in all his glory...huge nuchal hump and all!

Nice, AK!!
[/quote]
couldnt agree more

really nice fish AK... nice work


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

huck said:


> View attachment 163674


This fish is NOT overweight. The back region you highlighted is pure muscle tone. The stomach region is bulging from a recent feeding wich is not indicative of being obese. 
This is an older fish reigning in all his glory...huge nuchal hump and all!

Nice, AK!!
[/quote]
couldnt agree more

really nice fish AK... nice work








[/quote]

Thanks Alex.....


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

So I know virtually nothing about FH's, mainly because when I first saw them I thought they were the ugliest fish ever... but the more i see them, the more i like them.

AK, what info do you have on these guys?

are they solo species? what sort of Params must they be kept in? Cost? rate of growth? Thanks for any help!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

XSPhoto said:


> So I know virtually nothing about FH's, mainly because when I first saw them I thought they were the ugliest fish ever... but the more i see them, the more i like them.
> 
> AK, what info do you have on these guys?
> 
> are they solo species? what sort of Params must they be kept in? Cost? rate of growth? Thanks for any help!


Solo! Same water as P's at least thats waht mine is in and its doing great, Grow fast i was told prob 10" maybe more within a year! Eat a lot NEVER Skidish!!!! or hidinig


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

XSPhoto said:


>


Nice to see again Freeze








Appreciate the comments


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That fish is probably worth hundreds of dollars now. Ive never seen one in such nice condition.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> That fish is probably worth hundreds of dollars now. Ive never seen one in such nice condition.


It's priceless to me








Appreciate the kind words-
I try to give it the best care possible......It has always been kept as a solo specimen----He just wont tolerate tank mates and is 100% a glass smasher.....


----------

